# Spiders



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

Im i the only one who has spiders everywhere in my coop. Well at least spider webs everywhere. Everytime i walk in i get web in my face and hair. Every corner has a web. Thought about spraying some home defense any experience with this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't use that in your coop or around your chickens. Get a premise spray at the feed store or co-op. Spiders and webs are pretty much a constant.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

plenty in mine. rather that than flies lol


----------

